# What Does An Officer See When.....



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

He/She rides behind you on the highway and looks up your licence plate number?

What does he/she see when they look you up with your licence/registration.

What does this record look like, and what does it show? Is it 1 large database that all local and state authorities have access to?

Are people allowed to see their own records?

Thanks!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1,2 and 3 are a secret and NO they wont let you see it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

4,5,and 6, are also secret and THEY wont even let me see the questions.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

Tuna said:


> 4,5,and 6, are also secret and THEY wont even let me see the questions.


we showed you the questions, you just didn't have your reading glasses with you.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

monabaker said:


> He/She rides behind you on the highway and looks up your licence plate number?
> 
> What does he/she see when they look you up with your licence/registration.
> 
> Thanks!


They pull up a photo of the front of your car to make sure the plate matches the one on the rear.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

No need to panic, citizen...when they pull up behind you they're simply checking the cameras and microphones they've planted in your car. Remember; happiness is mandatory.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I love these threads!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I truely luv all the information that I/we get on IMC/Packet custer. I especially like the scent detector that detects drugs/booze- If we could only get it faster.
but these threads are great, whether a farse or not, i luv them


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*IMC* - Irish Multiplex Cinemas *...*

*We hope this web site will further acquaint you with the features of the IMC software.*

*More features will be posted*


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> 1,2 and 3 are a secret and NO they wont let you see it.


I will break the silence and tell you what it is we see. Its the same thing every time we stop someone. We type into our computers your name, license number, etc. We then ask the system if we should issue a ticket. This is what comes up every time:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

holy shit that is friggin hiliarious!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

moonbat said:


> Are people allowed to see their own records?


 If it is your Driving Record that you are referring to, all you have to do is contact the Mass DMV and they (for a fee) will provide you with your driving record \ history.
When I obtained mine last year, I found there were 2 reports available:
A Driving Record and a Driving History.
I think the record went back 5 or 10 years and the history was from when you were first licensed.
I cant remember the price difference exactly, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't more than 5 or 10 dollars over the standard report.

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/suspend/index.htm#record


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> I will break the silence and tell you what it is we see. Its the same thing every time we stop someone. We type into our computers your name, license number, etc. We then ask the system if we should issue a ticket. This is what comes up every time:


I love IT!


----------

